# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  مرض بيكيه يقلص الخيارات الدفاعية لبرشلونة أمام لاس بالماس

## mohamed73

سيكون لويس إنريكي مدرب برشلونة  مضطرا لإعادة تنظيم خط دفاعه أمام لاس بالماس الأحد بعدما تأكد بنسبة  كبيرة غياب المدافع جيرار بيكيه عن المباراة قبل الأخيرة لفريقه في الصراع  على لقب دوري الدرجة الأولى الإسباني لكرة القدم.  وقال المدرب إن بيكيه لم يكن  بحالة جيدة خلال الأسبوع وعلى الأرجح لن ينضم للفريق في رحلته الطويلة إلى  جزر الكناري ليقلص الخيارات في خط الدفاع في ظل إيقاف سيرجي روبرتو وإصابة  جيريمي ماتيو وأليكس فيدال.وكان بيكيه، المعروف باهتمامه  بالاستثمارات بعيدا عن كرة القدم، في زيارة للعاصمة الإسبانية مؤخرا وحضر  فعاليات بطولة مدريد المفتوحة للتنس في محاولة لإقامة بطولة جديدة لكأس  العالم للتنس تنافس كأس ديفيز.وقد يعود لويس إنريكي لخطة 3-4-3 التي اتبعها في مارس/آذار لكنه لم يعد يطبقها في الأسابيع الأخيرة.لكن مدرب برشلونة فضل إخفاء أوراقه عندما سأله الصحفيون عن كيفية التعامل مع النقص العددي في الدفاع.وقال انريكي اليوم في مؤتمر صحفي: "بيكيه سيغيب بشكل شبه أكيد. لم يتمكن من التدريب طوال الأسبوع بسبب المرض".وأضاف: "لدي خيارات مختلفة حول كيفية التعامل مع المباراة واللاعبون في حالة استعداد. إنه تحد مثير وسنرى كيف يمكننا تخطي العقبات". ويتصدر برشلونة حامل اللقب  المسابقة بفارق المواجهات المباشرة مع ريال مدريد الذي تتبقى له مباراة  مؤجلة. وسيحقق ريال اللقب لأول مرة منذ خمس سنوات إذ جمع سبع نقاط من ثلاث  مباريات متبقية له.ويبدو ريال أقرب للقب لكن لويس  إنريكي أخبر اللاعبين بضرورة الإيمان بإمكانية التتويج باللقب والتركيز في  آخر مباراتين ضد لاس بالماس وايبار.وتابع: "عقلية اللاعبين مرتبطة بالسعي وراء الفوز بكل الألقاب قدر المستطاع وسنواصل القتال حتى النهاية".

----------

